# JSF+Glassfish: Probleme mit Managed Bean



## Arthur (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche verzweifelt ein Bean zum laufen zu bringen. Wenn ich auf dieses zugreife bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:



> WARNUNG: executePhase(INVOKE_APPLICATION 5,com.sun.faces.context.FacesContextImpl@14c9c62) threw exception
> javax.faces.FacesException: javax.faces.FacesException: Cant instantiate class: com.nlm.azt.nms.nav.NHandler.. com.nlm.azt.nms.nav.NHandler
> at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.InvokeApplicationPhase.execute(InvokeApplicationPhase.java:105)
> at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.phase(LifecycleImpl.java:251)
> ...




Defakto ist das Bean noch leer, ich hab den gesamten Code auskommentiert und dennoch kriege ich diesen Fehler.

Hier das Bean:



> package com.nlm.azt.nms.nav;
> 
> import com.nlm.azt.nms.properties.NavigationProperties;
> import com.nlm.azt.nms.sec.SecurityConnectorManager;
> ...




Und hier die faces-config:



> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> <!DOCTYPE faces-config PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD JavaServer Faces Config 1.0//EN"
> "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-facesconfig_1_0.dtd">
> <faces-config>
> ...





Ich hab gegoogelt wie ein verrückter aber keine Lösung gefunden. Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen?


----------



## maki (18. Mai 2009)

> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.nlm.azt.nms.nav.NHandler


Offensichtlich liegt die Klasse nicht im Classpath.


----------



## Arthur (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo und danke für deine Antwort.

Die Klasse gehört zu meinem Webprojekt und ist zusammen mit:

com.nlm.azt.nms.sec.SecurityConnectorManager

Im selben Projekt und sogar in derselben Packagehierarchie.
Der Manager kann verwendet werden, hier gibt es keine Fehler.

Ich geh also davon aus, dass der Classpath der Klasse stimmt und das der Fehler woanders liegt? ???:L


----------

